# Mini excavator recommendations



## Smokeater (Sep 7, 2016)

I need some help. I am ready to pull the trigger on a mini ex but I have two choices. I found a 03 kubota kx41-2v with 82 hours that I can buy for $13000 or a more used bobcat 322 with 1000 hours for $9000. Both in excellent condition and operate as the should. I am leaning heavily towards the kubota because of the hrs and have done some research myself but wanted to reach out to people more experianced than myself. I will be using it mostly for trenching pool plumbing and electrical. I will also use it on the various occasional side jobs. Does anyone have any experience with these machines? What are some pros and cons with them? Any recommendations? Thank you for your help!
Mark


----------



## jhark1234 (Aug 13, 2016)

Buy that Kubota quick


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Buy Both machines, resell the one that doesn't fit your operation for attachments/trailer for the other Hoe....:thumbsup: Or keep em, the BC is about 50% of the K? with a Kubota motor...

Don't ever let anyone know you paid less then market average, they'll just use the knowledge to justify lax operation and maintenance...

Remember to bill by the machines actual replacement cost per hour so you'll enough $ to replace the machine with a new one when wore out, or you are just mining equity...


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

very well said:thumbsup:


----------



## giannid (Feb 17, 2008)

Buy the Kabota. It's a much more refined machine. I've owned a bunch of mini's and never was a fan of the bobcats.


----------

